# Soup anyone?



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe some batatouille?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 28, 2020)

We used to have a lot of bats around here. You could sit out at night by the fire pit and watch them catch insects. Not anymore. There is some sort of a fungus disease that has really decimated the populations. I like bats but they are known to carry rabies.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Aug 28, 2020)

I like them too, but I dont feel clean after being near them.
There are lots of them here. If you walk out at night anywhere, even in small towns, you will see and hear them flying around, often 5 or more at a time.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 28, 2020)

If you ever get the chance, go see the bat bridge in Austin, TX. Each evening at sundown, thousands, maybe millions of bats fly from a cavern under the bridge.


----------

